# Πάροχος ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος... Which one?



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2016)

Αποφάσισα ότι και πολύ κάθισα ως πελάτισσα της ΔΕΗ, δεν έχω κανέναν λόγο να τους πληρώνω πια. Μια σύγκριση των δαπανών μου με τα πακέτα που προσφέρουν οι εταιρείες Elpedison, Ήρων και Watt + Volt, έδειξε ότι η τελευταία είναι ελαφρώς φτηνότερη από τις δύο πρώτες. Για να είμαστε ακριβοδίκαιοι, η ετήσια διαφορά μεταξύ όλων των παρόχων (και της ΔΕΗ, δηλαδή) είναι αστεία. Αλλά δεν θέλω να πληρώνω πια τη ΔΕΗ (και τους Φωτόπουλους). Μου φτάνει που τους πληρώνω με τους φόρους μου, ούτως ή άλλως.

Έχω μια ερώτηση: Ενώ ξέρω ότι η Elpedison και η Ήρων ανήκουν σε πολύ μεγάλους ομίλους, δεν έχω πληροφορίες για το ποιόν της Watt + Volt, και φυσικά υπάρχει το παρελθόν των πρώτων δύο εταιρειών του κλάδου που άρπαξαν τον ΕΝΦΙΑ και τον έβγαλαν σε λογαριασμούς στο εξωτερικό. Τι ξέρετε και τι θα μου συνιστούσατε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 10, 2016)

Όντας πρώην πελάτης της Hellas Power και έχοντας παραλίγο καεί, θα σου συνιστούσα να πας με την εταιρεία που έχει από πίσω της έναν όμιλο που θα κλείσει μόνο αν καταποντιστεί η Ελλάδα, δηλαδή τα Ελληνικά Πετρέλαια (Elpedison).


----------

